# Club in Northern Ohio



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello,
Is there still a club in Northern Ohio? Please let me know.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, I'm the president of our Railway club in Northern Ohio, I'm in Elyria and the club's indoor/outdoor layout is in Cleveland...just minutes away from I-90 and I-71


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Shawn Fields on 01/13/2009 5:56 AM
Doug, I'm the president of our Railway club in Northern Ohio, I'm in Elyria and the club's indoor/outdoor layout is in Cleveland...just minutes away from I-90 and I-71

Hi Shawn,

Thanks much for the reply. I am interested in information about the club. I live next door to you in North Ridgeville behind and to the right of Lorain county community college heading east.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug i belong to a g scale club also in the cleveland northeastern ohio. Northeast ohio g scale garden railroad society we meet once a month at different areas in ne ohio. As for me i live in canton there are about 50 or 60 members in the club. Shawn what scale is your club. Most of the members in nogers are g scale they have indoor and outdoor layouts as for ours it is outdoors. My wife and myself have only been in g scale for about 2 1/2 years but like it very much. What scale are you running.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, we run all G scale including Live Steam, Track and Battery power.

Doug, I was just up by the college earlier today, if you would like to swing by the house here I have a 30x12 indoor layout with 3 mainlines and plenty of power, heck bring some of your own equipment and run it here.

and I live right off of Abbe on University Ave. right before you get to Chestnut Ridge. Drop me an email and I'll get you some club info and give you my contact info.

oh one thing about our club, NO FEES of any kind to join our little happy group







but you just need to enjoy running Trains and good fellowship.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Doug, do you live on Burns or off of Case Rd. ?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn i sent you an email you can reply here or at my email address. I did not know their was another g scale club in the area. There are about five other outdoor layouts here in our area stark county.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Shawn Fields on 01/13/2009 12:55 PM
Oh, Doug, do you live on Burns or off of Case Rd. ?

I live on Otten off Case. There is a covered motor home next to the garage.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I havent gotten your email, you may want to resend it to this email address *[email protected]* 

*Doug, I drive by Otten every time I go to Avon to get to* *Uncle Ray's Trains* *there on* *Pin Oak Pkwy. *


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Shawn,

Did you get my PM?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug did you ever get any information for nogrs if not i will email you someone to contact. Shaw i emailed the address above about ten days ago did you get my email. Pete


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Pete,

Yes I did get yhe info but have been incretibly busy and haven't joined yet. I've been getting every piece of railroad equipemt ready to run as soon as aia can get out there and build the new system.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck getting things together. Febuary 21 the club is haveing a meeting in green at the library 12:00 to 4:00. Your welcome to stop by and see what,s up you will also be able to joint at the same time.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete and Doug, I havent gotten either of your messages try my alternate email address *[email protected] *or give me a call at *440.322.3150 *I am almost always around and If I happen to be out leave me a voicemail and I'll call ya back


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Shawn, I give you a call. I would like to get together and see your Railroad. Doug


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, Great, just give me a call and bring with you anything over you would like to run. I'll be home all day tomorrow and this weekend. You're more than welcome to come over anytime you want.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug have not been on line for a few days been in the hosiptal.There is a club meeting 2/21/09 in green a small town north of the akron/canton airport. Time is noon till 4pm if you are interested let me know and i will give you a call and tell you how to get thereor you can give me a call 330-454-3467 in the evening.Shawn i will give you a call this evening.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Pete, I'll be here all evening


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Pete ans Shawn,

No hospitol although if I don't slow down a little it may be a possibility. I went out to the barn and brought in all my track- close to 3000 feet and started cleaning it. What I found that is working great is drano deluted in a long plastic storage tub that fits under a bed. I put inj ust enought to cover 1/8 inch of the top of the rail. It working great and it leaved the rail weathered naturally.
Plus I've started making main line switches to try to hold the cost down a little.
Now all we need is for the 2 feet odf snow to melt.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug 3000ft that,s a lot of cleaning.I sit at the compture and look out side at our layout and try to figure out how to add more track. We are pretty limited with the area we have to work with.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

My back yard is 280x120 and most of it had trains running over it, plus I flooded into the neighbor yard for 2 houses and that was another 240x50 loop. The new plan called for 2 60 x 80 main lines and a large rail yard and several reversing loops. Next year the plan it to run the whole perimeter of the yard and a logging operation on top of the elevated wild flower garden in the very back of the yard. I will eventually have it all back down but on top of pressure treated lumber.
I can't wait to get started but first I'm putting a 6 foot privacy fence around the whole yard.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug i will try to call tonight.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

WoW Doug, That sounds like you are going to have a beautiful Layout with lots of action.

Oh And I will be home all week this week except for WED. Afternoon, Doctors Appt, and early Thursday Morning as thats when I go to the Bank and pay bills, and then after that I'm going to make a run out to see my Favorite Dealer and hand him some money for some new trains. but Thursday afternoon I'll be home, so if you want to give me a call to come over that would be great, oh and do you have the Steam Locomotive on your Mailbox? I remember seeing that the last time I was over at the park there around the curve and thought that was really neat.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Shawn,

The steam train is at my buddies house 4 doors down from me. He is a G railroader too and puts up the display at Fenwood Estates. Hopefully we can tie together some day.


Posted By Shawn Fields on 02/03/2009 3:21 PM
WoW Doug, That sounds like you are going to have a beautiful Layout with lots of action.

Oh And I will be home all week this week except for WED. Afternoon, Doctors Appt, and early Thursday Morning as thats when I go to the Bank and pay bills, and then after that I'm going to make a run out to see my Favorite Dealer and hand him some money for some new trains. but Thursday afternoon I'll be home, so if you want to give me a call to come over that would be great, oh and do you have the Steam Locomotive on your Mailbox? I remember seeing that the last time I was over at the park there around the curve and thought that was really neat.


----------

